# Which fenders?



## DirtPilot (Aug 6, 2005)

Greetings all,

Just started commuting on my Surly Crosscheck in the Washington, DC area. With two recent snowstorms the roads are full of sand and salt, so I desperately need fenders. I would appreciate any recommendations on reasonably priced fenders that would fit my Crosscheck.

Currently looking at Planet Bike full coverage fenders but am open to alternatives...

Thanks in advance,
DP


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Planet Bike are fine. Fenders wear out so don't worry too much about brand unless you want high end like Honjo or River City.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*Soma*



DirtPilot said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Just started commuting on my Surly Crosscheck in the Washington, DC area. With two recent snowstorms the roads are full of sand and salt, so I desperately need fenders. I would appreciate any recommendations on reasonably priced fenders that would fit my Crosscheck.
> 
> ...


I have fenders on 5 bikes, and like my Soma fenders the best. They are very sturdy, stay put, good looking (several colors), and pretty wide. Now, you'll need plenty of clearance for them, but on that bike you should be fine.

http://www.somafab.com/eurotripfenders.html


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I have fenders on 5 bikes, and like my Soma fenders the best. They are very sturdy, stay put, good looking (several colors), and pretty wide. Now, you'll need plenty of clearance for them, but on that bike you should be fine.
> 
> https://www.somafab.com/eurotripfenders.html


Those look sweet! I like it that they have the breakaway brackets. I really like the Planet Bike fenders on my Cross Check but the lack of breakaway makes me a bit paranoid. For $30 I think I'll switch.


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

MB1 said:


> Planet Bike are fine. Fenders wear out so don't worry too much about brand unless you want high end like Honjo or River City.


I think the chromoplast fenders wear out even faster if they are cut to fit around tight brake bridges. I have a set of cut SKS fenders that have split a couple times. I just remount them at the new break, so they keep shrinking. The cutting seems to impart vibration resonances that over time cause the fenders to crack - usually about the same distance from the cut. I wonder if uncut fenders last longer without the "odd" vibration pattern caused by cutting.


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> I have fenders on 5 bikes, and like my Soma fenders the best. They are very sturdy, stay put, good looking (several colors), and pretty wide. Now, you'll need plenty of clearance for them, but on that bike you should be fine.
> 
> http://www.somafab.com/eurotripfenders.html


Do you have the Road version or the Hybrid version? 

http://store.somafab.com/eufe.html


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*road*



Henry Chinaski said:


> Do you have the Road version or the Hybrid version?
> 
> http://store.somafab.com/eufe.html


Road version on my Soma Smoothie ES. I first bought the blue ones, thinking they'd match the blue Soma Smoothie, but it wasn't even close. I got the silver, then, which I really like.


----------



## pitt83 (Apr 1, 2003)

*Another Planet Bike*

I had SKS on the crosscheck. They cracked badly in the cold weather. Toe overlap was terrible. No issues with the PB's for 2 years now.

Plus planet bike gives 20% of proceeds to cycling advocacy groups. Share the love.


----------



## DirtPilot (Aug 6, 2005)

*Thanks everyone...*

...really appreciate you sharing your stories. I especially like the part about Planet Bike "sharing the love." However, Mr. Chinaski is right, those Soma's do look sweeeeet! Tough decision...

DP


----------



## Henry Chinaski (Feb 3, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Road version on my Soma Smoothie ES. I first bought the blue ones, thinking they'd match the blue Soma Smoothie, but it wasn't even close. I got the silver, then, which I really like.


Cool, I think the Hybrid ones are gonna be the same size as my Planet BIkes. Now I just have to find them locally. Soma has a minimum order of $40 plus kinda steep shipping. I'm so cheap.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*water bottles*



Henry Chinaski said:


> Cool, I think the Hybrid ones are gonna be the same size as my Planet BIkes. Now I just have to find them locally. Soma has a minimum order of $40 plus kinda steep shipping. I'm so cheap.


I had the same dilemma, so I bought some of their water bottles. Very nice ones -- the anti-bacterial ... bla bla bla things.


----------



## Chris H (Jul 7, 2005)

I had some SKS fenders on the Cross Check, but they were looking pretty bad so last week I moved my Yellow Planet Bike Freddy Fenders over. They look pretty nice. I also like the full coverage they offer. So far no complaints. There is plenty of room on the Cross Check, even when I was running my studded ice tires.


----------



## Andy M-S (Feb 3, 2004)

*Fenders that don't wear out.*



DirtPilot said:


> Greetings all,
> 
> Just started commuting on my Surly Crosscheck in the Washington, DC area. With two recent snowstorms the roads are full of sand and salt, so I desperately need fenders. I would appreciate any recommendations on reasonably priced fenders that would fit my Crosscheck.
> 
> ...


Berthoud stainless steel fenders do not break and do not wear out. They can be dented, but they're TOUGH. My main ride has about 15,000+ miles and the Berthouds are doing just fine...the rear is even supporting a battery-powered taillight, and both have had leather mudflaps for the past year.

Oh yeah, they look great, too.

Fenders that don't wear out.


----------



## dannyg100 (Feb 28, 2007)

any opinions on wooden fenders. Do they work or are they just for show?


----------



## dewaday (Jul 26, 2006)

Just put the Planet Bikes on my CrossCheck. Not many miles yet, but so far fit and finish seem good.


----------



## Doggity (Mar 10, 2006)

Yet another vote for Planet Bike...they're cheap, but don't look cheap, even on a pricey bike. They work. I wouldn't worry too much about lack of breakaway-just don't torque the bolts too tight-they'll have some give if needed because of a rock caught between fender and tire. Knocking on wood, even out here in stony New Mexico, no probs. I hear little pebbles skitter on thru all the time.


----------



## dannyg100 (Feb 28, 2007)

what size fenders are they. I have a cross check too


----------

